
Nobody Cares About 10x Developers - myth_drannon
http://clojurescriptmadeeasy.com/blog/nobody-cares-about-10x-developers.html
======
bernierocks
" it’s frequently within the context of code instead of the context of
understanding. 10x developers speedily create elegant code that solves the
wrong problem due to not understanding what the business needs"

Are they really 10X developers? They should understand what the business needs
and write elegant code quickly.

~~~
kgraves
This is key. I'm sure there exists developers that do both, no?

